# Xen Dom0 and FreeBSD



## Yannovitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello !!

I try to install NetBSD on my dedicated server but I can't, instead of what, with FreeBSD, it works flawlessly .
But the thing is I want pf + Xen Dom0 on my server.
Could you say me if FreeBSD can achieve this goals ? If yes how ?
As the infos I found on the web are saying one thing and his opposite ...

Thanks !

Yann


----------



## fairy (Jun 28, 2010)

NetBSD supports pf(4). So, **why** you can't install it on your dedicated server? Can you provide error output possibly from serial console?


----------



## Yannovitch (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a server with the number 1 web hosting firm in France, OVH. http://www.ovh.com

They provide an easy way to install FreeBSD or Solaris, but not for the other *BSD.
The only way I know to install NetBSD is using the virtual KVM service of the company ( http://www.ovh.com/fr/items/virtual_kvm.xml )
And each time I try to boot on the NetBSD iso, or it kicks me out ("Remote host closed the connection"), or it makes a fatal error.
I guess I would need a modified kernel to boot ??

I don't know how to do.
So I repeat my question : is FreeBSD copatible with Xen dom0, as it was announced to be worked on more than 2 years ago ?


----------

